# Non-standard bluetooth mouse?



## buganini (Aug 17, 2010)

I got a bluetooth mouse, but I couldn't get it work:

```
#bthidcontrol -a btmouse Query
Could not perform SDP query on the device 00:11:67:fa:1f:89. Attribute not found (87)
```

I added some printf in /usr/src/usr.sbin/bluetooth/bthidcontrol/sdp.c
to see what's returned by the mouse:

```
nvalues: 8
0 Get control_psm
1 Get interrupt_psm
2 Get battery_power
3 Get normally_connectable
4 Not OK
5 Not OK
6 Not OK
7 Not OK
control_psm: 17
interrupt_psm: 1
reconnect_initiate: -1
normally_connectable: 0
hid_descriptor: 0x0
hid_descriptor_length: -1
```
my mouse returned only 4 attributes.

But it works on windows xp without any driver.

Is this problem in mouse or in freebsd driver?
Or it is just because this mouse is not following standard?


----------

